# Biting me when brushing/petting



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

My cat will nip me when I brush her with the zoom groom. She LOVES it but will bite me after awhile. She also bite me the other day when I was petting her. Then she had the nerve to come back a few minutes later for some more petting! 
:? 
Help!!!!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

It sounds like your cat is overstimulated! Next time you're petting her, watch her tail. Is it still? Is she swishing it slowly? Fast?

A cat's tail is the #1 thing to watch when trying to avoid aggression. If the tail is swishing at a fast pace, then the cat is aggravated. Even if she's purring (which can also be a sign of aggravation, not just pleasure) just stop petting her and move away. 

Good luck and I'm sorry to hear that your kitty has resorted to biting!!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

I didn't realize she could get over stimulated from brushing or petting.

I will keep on eye on her tail from now on! 

BTW, how come cats don't like to be rubbed on the belly?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

FionasMom said:


> I didn't realize she could get over stimulated from brushing or petting.
> 
> I will keep on eye on her tail from now on!
> 
> BTW, how come cats don't like to be rubbed on the belly?


Not a clue, but some do. Take my Scotty for instance, the first thing he does when I get home is roll over for me to give his belly a short rub. Anything too long and he'll try to bite, but for the most part, that initial rub is nice for him.


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

lol, cats are something else! 

If Fiona see my hand coming anywhere close to her belly she will bite at me.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Yup! Every cat is different. Ditto for the tail watching. My Marcellus can only be groomed and even petted for very little bits at a time and I watch that tail closely as he is a biter when he's had enough of something. As for the belly rubs...they are just different. Wallace likes a good belly scratch but only to a certain point. You could scratch Lewis's belly for hours...he adores having a tummy rub and scratch and will roll from side to side so you can get all the places. Marcellus....."touch my belly and you die." :twisted:


----------

